# Ummm what are these?



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

These showed up in my viv last night. I don't have any livestock in there. Anybody know what they are? I want to take them out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qdude46 (May 1, 2013)

Can you get a better pic without a glare? To me it looks like either some sort of mold or a spider egg sac, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

Unfortunately I tossed the leaf before I took another picture, I was thinking spider egg sacs also. I haven't seen any other webbing around the tank. Are there any precautions I should take?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Move.

John


----------



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks. I moved it immediately when I found it. I'll just keep an eye out for more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

tomer.baron said:


> Thanks. I moved it immediately when I found it. I'll just keep an eye out for more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I think he was telling you to move to a new home. He is very anti-spider.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

tomer.baron said:


> Thanks. I moved it immediately when I found it. I'll just keep an eye out for more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, you don't know John. Think more along the lines of, "witness relocation program", type of move.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

It looks much more like a moth larvae cocooning to me...if you look closely you can see a caterpillar within the silk membrane. Perhaps Hemileuca eglanterina?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> Haha, you don't know John. Think more along the lines of, "witness relocation program", type of move.


Finally, someone who understands me.

John


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Finally, someone who understands me.
> 
> John


 You know that you truly know that deep down inside, nobody will ever understand you. 

 J/K


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Yet, I can' stay away from a damn 
spider thread. Look at my signature!!

John


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frog dude said:


> It looks much more like a moth larvae cocooning to me...if you look closely you can see a caterpillar within the silk membrane. Perhaps Hemileuca eglanterina?


That was my first thought as well.


----------

